# Smoker Project



## David (Dec 31, 2011)

Wanted to share some photos of a project that I completed several months back.  I had been wanting to build a smoker for quite some time and finally did so.  The project took about 3 months to complete.  I had a good friend help during several stages of the build (Thanks Thomas!).  I added some things that make it really user friendly and fun to cook on.

I built the small grill and gave to my soon to be wife in 1985 (25 yrs married this past November!). I put it on the trailer for grilling while smoking on the big pit.

Very happy with the way it turned out.  This was finished before I got the bridgeport mill.  I have a couple of things I may add now that the mill is operational.

I know this is a machinist forum, but you can't have enough hobbies (unless wife says otherwise!) So add a welder and have at it.

David





View attachment 113528
View attachment 113530


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 31, 2011)

Sweeeet, I will bring a 1/2 cow and you get the charcoal and the rest of the members bring a covered dish and it will be on.  Thats a great idea with the sunbrella too.  I have stood in front of a cooker for a bit in the sun and it takes a lot of the fun out of it if it's Florida warm and humid.  Great idea on hooking the wife with a grill, proves she is a keeper and one of us too.
Bob


----------



## coal miner (Jan 1, 2012)

David , that is one heck of a smoker ! A horizontal , vertical , BBQ grill , and even a warming grill and a wok . Wow ! Lots of thought on that one and well executed . You're the man !

  A couple of pics of the one I built . Just a plain Jane compared to yours .


----------



## David (Jan 2, 2012)

Coal Miner,

Very nice!  It is all about the time you put in on a project. "Plain" is very good also!
Can you regulate the temp good with double stacks?  Is that a damper handle I see?

What is better than photo is finished product, steak, chicken, brisket, burger, pork butt etc!!!!  May have to take rest of day off and build fire!!

Thanks to all for looking.

David


----------



## Highpower (Jan 2, 2012)

David said:


> Wanted to share some photos of a project that I completed several months back.  I had been wanting to build a smoker for quite some time and finally did so.  The project took about 3 months to complete.  I had a good friend help during several stages of the build (Thanks Thomas!).  I added some things that make it really user friendly and fun to cook on.
> 
> David



Because as everyone knows..... EVERYTHING is bigger in Texas.  :biggrin:

Seriously - that is a VERY nice rig you've built there. Now when are you hosting the forum BBQ?  :lmao:
Outstanding job David. But I have to say, I won't have to drive as far to go steal coal miners monster....  :whistle:
:halo:

WillieL


----------

